

Ask HN: RTS AI Competition? - JabavuAdams

I don't have the time to do this right now, so I'll throw the idea out there...<p>What about a programming competition for Real-Time-Stragegy Game AI? The closest example I can think of is the Robot Auto-Racing Simulation (RARS) league.<p>A buddy of mine and I were working on this briefly, back in '94, but it went the way of many side-projects. Maybe it's time to resurrect the idea?<p>The competition could offer multiple challenge classes. E.g:<p>1) complete a given scenario with fixed win and loss conditions. (with some unknowns / variance as to opposing force)
2) compete against other AIs in a tournament
3) compete against humans in a tournament
...
4) compete in a game whose rules are provided in machine-readable format just before the competition begins<p>In case (1), it would be good to run the scenario multiple times (with, and without memory?) to get some idea of the AI's variance.<p>One thing I'd like to see is a domain-specific language that could describe the rules for many popular RTS's. This would allow research into more general RTS-playing AI that could compete well in whole class of games, rather than being custom-tailored to each game.<p>Thoughts?
======
allenp
Actually there are some people already doing this sort of thing:
<http://www.cs.ualberta.ca/~mburo/orts/AIIDE09/index.html>

